# Daiwa Sealine Surf Rods



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Anybody have one, and is it a light rod or heavy (not action wise, physical weight wise). Thanks.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*They are nice and light*

They are nice and light. I have a couple of spinning ones. Also the (everyone yell now) Eleminator is light. It also is cheaper. I have a couple of them as well and they ain't bad at all. No they are not even close to "top of the line", but they ain't bad. Actually I really like my Eleminator 11 foot casting rod after I cut the butt down to about 30 inches. 

Bill


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Bill, nice and light is what I wanted to hear. Found the 10' rod on sale for 46 bucks including shipping. When I'm standing in the conga line at da pier all day holding my rod, I don't need heavy. As long as I can throw 8 & a two pound mullet, I'm happy 

I've got a 10' Eliminator spinning rod, it's very light too.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I used a Sealine-X 10 foot conv for several years. They are good value fishing rods. Much better than the Eliminator series.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

what digger said..
I have a 10 ft spinner and love it. Took a beatin and loved it till I casted a four oz sinker with half a cat fish and it broke... My son dropped it right where it broke and had the tip part replaced for 27 delivered from Diawa... Great response from Diawa. I also have an 8 foot spinning and 10 foot conventional that are worth the price... but sealine x is better...


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a Sealine-x , 11 ft., rated at 4 to 7 oz., 20 to 40# . Model no:sl-x s1102hrs. Have had no problem casting bait plus 6 oz. Compared to a some other rods I have tried it is very light. With a 3 oz. weight could cast 300 feet.( at high school football field).I am no expert. Just a one or two week a yearer. Have used it three summers and have broke my 30# pp line several times . Price was right. Steve


----------



## DaHoSturgeon (Nov 28, 2006)

*I have a Daiwa tip for you...*

I have had a SL-SA 1132XHRS extra heavy 11'3" spinning rod for about a month. Its about the largest spinning rod I have found. I just had a Sturgeon break the tip off and I sent it back into Daiwa for a warranty repair job. I will post how they do with their warranty service.

I was first sent the casting version of the rod and I must say it has the smallest guides I have ever seen on a large rod. Lots of them, but way too small in strength and size.

Its a pretty rod - black with gold wrappings, but any touch with a rock or anything and it gets white scratches all over it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just bought an 8 foot diawa elimnator surf rod and 7ft beef stick at boaters world for like 16 bucks , the guy said they had just went on clearance


----------



## scbarbee (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had a Diawa Sealine-X for about 4 years now and it is my number one rod. The only thing it cant do is survive being run over by a truck which my buddy did a couple years ago, so he gave me his. Did I tell you it was 10 ft with a Penn 7500 on it?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have the sealine 10' casting rod rated to 6 oz with a sl 20 sh on it is light and comfortable to fish with.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have two 11' Sealine-X rods both rated 4-7 oz. each one has a squidder on it. Currently, I get my best distance from those two rod combos. They are light weight, with good balance. I've cast 8 oz. of lead with them and had no problems (without bait). They load up nicely with 6 oz. and bait.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have enjoyed mine!!!!!!


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Unbelievably light. Much better value IMO than the TICAs. Great value in a production surf rod.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mine*

I bought one this past summer for the regular price and really liked it ..... It's a M action 9' spinning and I could throw 3 oz a long way with it, Then seen the sale on Ebay and bought 2 MH 10' 3-6oz one cast one spin, can't wait to try them out ... a blue yonder is going on the casting one


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I might have to try one.

I've got a beefstick that I picked up for $15 new. From the sounds of it, it's not nearly as nice as the Sealine but I wouldn't expect it for the money I've got in it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Beefstick/Sealine*

I have a beefstick too and is just what it is a big ole beefy stick ....... no comparsion


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Good deal. That's what I was hoping. That sucker goes straight into the rod holder.


----------



## DaHoSturgeon (Nov 28, 2006)

DaHoSturgeon said:


> I have had a SL-SA 1132XHRS extra heavy 11'3" spinning rod for about a month. Its about the largest spinning rod I have found. I just had a Sturgeon break the tip off and I sent it back into Daiwa for a warranty repair job. I will post how they do with their warranty service.


I just wanted to update everybody on how Daiwa warranty support is...

I just got it back after 5 days. I sent them a nice email letter and they FedEx'ed it back to me yesterday. I was impressed with their customer service. 

Unfortunately, its been below freezing here all week...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I love my 8' eliminator. I just bought a 9' eliminator to stick a br4500 onto. Really nice lightweight combo. Waiting for decent weather to try it.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Redhorse said:


> I have two 11' Sealine-X rods both rated 4-7 oz. each one has a squidder on it.



Ya know..those Squidders are much to old a design for those newer rods. I'll be glad to take them off your hands.......I'll even pay the shipping just to divest you of the older gear. Don't bother to thank me. I'd do the same for anybody.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Daiwa*

The sealine-X is a great rod. The Team Daiwa heaver is a great rod as well. Very nice for a light heaver for4, 5 or 6 oz. and bait. Great metal rod.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

david123...even if I do get some "more  modern" reels, those squidders aren't goin' anywhere...

Nice try though


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Squidder*

Redhorse, I am with you. I love my squidder as well. Even more so after BStarling got finished with it. 

She casts like a dream now. I am going to buy another reel and probably a sealine rod.

Unless I fish with Bill again and cast his custom.

Darin


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Redhorse said:


> david123...even if I do get some "more  modern" reels, those squidders aren't goin' anywhere...
> 
> Nice try though


I'm telling you.....they just ain't that hot......Mine is nothing but trouble..I only want yours for parts 'cause the one I have has sentimental value I'll even throw in ten bucks over the cost of shipping that relic just for your trouble. Trust me ...you'll be well rid of that reel


----------

